# الترجمة العربية المعتمدة للمواصفة 9001



## صفوان اصف (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بناء على طلب بعض الزملاء في المنتدى ارفع لكم نسخة من الترجمة العربية المعتمدة للمواصفة 9001
في المرفقات


----------



## صناعي1 (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (2 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## مهندس مصرى احمد (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى فى الله


----------



## walaabahaa (19 مايو 2012)

مهندس صفوان
جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 يونيو 2012)

بوركت


----------



## MrEngine (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف والمجهود الجميل


----------



## الياس عبد النور (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بك وارجو لو وجد كتيب جودة التصميمات الكهربائية


----------



## sultan0064 (1 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (29 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## neemo55 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hglsgl (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبا مجاهد (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك يا رب


----------



## م حاجي (29 مايو 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## spaceman (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

